# Medijuana Seeds



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 14, 2011)

From what I've been reading this seems to be the strain for me. Anyone have any banks they could recommend? I've been seeing prices around the $80 range.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2011)

I have used The Attitude, Everyonedoesit, and nl.com and had no problems with any of them


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 14, 2011)

I just checked out The Attitude and they are awesome. Their prices are the cheapest I've seen even though they are smaller packages, but that's perfect for me. As I'm researching more on seeds and seed banks I'm getting confused about the whole Medijuana thing. Is Mediuana a strain or just what a lot of seed bank sites call their medical marijuana. I ask because The Attitude doesn't have medijuana, but they do have many medical marijuana strains which leads me to my question.

I choose this strain b/c is was ranked as easy to moderate strain for growing with a 25% THC. I mean who is this strain not perfect for. Is this right, and is there possibly a strain that is as simple with an even higher THC content?


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Ding dang, well now I have to start back from square one. There are sooooo many strains to go through! I'm looking for that stoned to the bone feeling from a high THC content easy to moderate to grow. I know that all depends on me of course, but the right leg up never hurt.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Fo sho, they usually do the trick for me. You know with all the material and "precise" grow instructions for the kush strains I've been seeing out there maybe this wouldn't be too bad an idea. The idea of growing kush, what I always adored growing up, seems so intimidating at first I guess. It is what it is though right? Just some more top grade marijuana that I can just hope and pray to produce. Here's to hoping!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

I really like the pre-98 bubba kush, not a big producer but you don't need much and it gives ya rock hard nugs


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh ok cool, I guess I'm easily getting seduced by all the internet hype and advertisements. Man I'm learning so much from you guys. Wouldn't have even thought about the sativa difficulties. Pre-98 sounds good to me. I'm thinking maybe start a poll of the 5 top strains or well known's and let everybody give feedback. I think that would be pretty cool to see everyones different views and experiences with a similar strain. I just am not that computer savy...yet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 16, 2011)

Medijuana IS a strain.

You might want to check out the Single Seed Center and pick up several different strains (I am thinking that you should be considering 4 buckets in your 3 x 3 space) and see what YOU like.  What is good for one person may not be for another.  If you want a kick back strain, you are not going to want to go with a sativa anyway.  Check out some heavy indica strains (taking all the breeder's hype with a grain of salt).


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 16, 2011)

Perfect, I can finally put that mystery to rest. Thanks as always HG. I hadn't seen any single seed centers yet, but that sounds awesome and perfect for me. While I'm home I think I'll continue practicing with my one bucket. When I head back to school and have my chosen location, I think I'm going to take your advice and add a couple more buckets.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 16, 2011)

You realize that you have a 50-50 chance of ending up with a male if you go with just one plant?  You could spend 6-8 weeks tending this plant only to end up with nothing.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 17, 2011)

A pure Afghan or anything crossed with a Afghan is probably what you should get.  The pure Indica's are what I like to use for pain.  I was looking at the Cali Connection's Afghan, it sounds pretty good.  What ever you do, Stay Safe!!  PEACE!!


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah HG, I'm just screwing around right now with what I have. I've collected about 50 seeds, so I'm going to use what ever they are as practice before I buy better seeds. Luckily, I'm getting some more spouts out of some seeds I thought had just rotted. I'm just gettin all my research in. Preciate it PN, I'm bout to go check out attitude. I'm all about that pain relief PP. Especially, now that my knees are giving in from the years of abuse in sports.


----------

